# Just made the ugliest batch of soap ever *UPDATED WITH PIC*



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I soap a new scent from Aroma Haven yesterday - Blueberry Muffin...It discolored to orange instantly. This morning the soap is crayola orange..great.

It has changed yet again..from crayola orange to a pretty nice purplish. Which will work out fine for a blueberry scent.

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Just made the ugliest batch of soap ever...*

LOL. Don't you just hate that? So where's the pic?


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: Just made the ugliest batch of soap ever...*

It might change colors yet, give it time to cure... and when I make a batch of ugly soap, I make a tag that has a pic of an ugly goat on it, call it Ugly Goat soap and it sells like crazy.. small poem on the hang tag telling how it became to get ugly.. funny and people love it.. 
Barb


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: Just made the ugliest batch of soap ever...*

lol my friend suggested I call it "ugly goat soap"..I told her she was nuts! But I trust you Barbara, ugly goat soap it is!!!

Cindy I will put a pic up as soon as I get this grouchy 2 year old down for a nap..yikes!


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: Just made the ugliest batch of soap ever...*

Why can't they all be beautiful? LOL


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Just made the ugliest batch of soap ever...*

Wow Barb- you think of everything! 
We have found that you cannot judge what will sell by what you personally like.
I am betting there is someone out there dying for some orange soap!


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Just made the ugliest batch of soap ever...*

I am holding off on the bbm fo that I bought. How does it smell? My soap from the other is bright orange as well. Cedar from BB I think...


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Just made the ugliest batch of soap ever...*

I made an ugly soap and put a picture of a smiling goat on the label with braces and called it "Ugly Betty". Sold well.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

jdranch said:


> I am holding off on the bbm fo that I bought. How does it smell? My soap from the other is bright orange as well. Cedar from BB I think...


It smells good. A little sweet for me but someone will like it (I hope).


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

It's not so bad really. Wait and see after another couple weeks.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks I kind of like it now. As soon as I took it out of the mold I was ready to toss it though- ugliest color of orange ever. I've just never made a dark bar of soap until now. It freaked me out!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

You think THAT is ugly? I think it looks great. Not at all what I was expecting. What are the darker specs?


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks. I wish I would have taken a pic when it was bright orange. The darker specs are blueberry seeds.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice! So organic looking. I think it is really nice!


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks a lot everyone!


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

I don't think it's ugly at all Carli. You did a nice job.


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

It's nice!


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I don't think it's ugly at all!


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

That soap I would call beautiful!!


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

I used a Blueberry Muffin from Nature's Garden. I love the smell but the soaps were ugly. They had a kind of green tint to them them because I made the mistake of trying to dye them blue.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Wow thanks everyone for the kind words  I guess this proves that I really don't know what I'm doing!


----------

